# SB 10k Belt Replacement



## dcms (Aug 31, 2011)

What is the best way to replace the belt between the cone drive and the spindle?  I can't imagine you need to dismantle the spindle and other drive works to install a belt??

I see on the forum some discussions about gluing a belt and using a link belt.  I suppose that is to allow the belt to be replaced without dismantling the lathe.

Any advice on "where" to get a new belt is appreciated.


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 31, 2011)

Would it be possible for you to post a picture of your unit's pulley area?


----------



## pjf134 (Sep 1, 2011)

There are a couple of ways to replace a belt, one way is to get a leather belt and splice it then clamp, glue and wait 12 to 24 hours or get a car belt (serp.) then splice as described or use a link belt like I did and only takes 2 minutes and no need to splice, just remove extra links and re-attach (see pic). I had mine on the lathe since march and it does not slip, but the motor v belt does. I will not go back to leather as I love the link belt. The under drive units should work also as long as there is room for the extra thickness. Mine came as 60", but I only needed 54".
Paul


----------



## dcms (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help. This seems fairly straight forward.  I don't have a way to post a picture yet. Will post one as soon as I get a way to transfer photo to computer.


----------

